# Van Cliburn - Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone have this recording that Van Cilburn did in 1960's in Moscow? I want to get a SACD version. What are your comments on Van's playing? Some reviews ranked him above and beyond many of his contemporaries, what do you think?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a good solid performance in a wide field of good solid performances. The SACD is only $12. Just pick it up and see what you think. The Rachmaninov paired with it is very good too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

He was one of the best pianist in the world, his playing is outstanding and well worth kept in memory, so do as bighsot says, for that money you can not go wrong!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I agree with Pugg and Bigshot---a very fine performance. It is one of the only three lps of the Tchaikovsky PC #1 I have kept over the years, the other two being Argerich's with Dutoit and Istomin's with Ormandy.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

It is very good. Compared to the other two recordings I own, the piano is recorded more up front and better defined.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Van Cliburn/Tchaikovsky 1 is for me definitive. I've never heard a better one.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Van Cliburn/Tchaikovsky 1 is for me definitive. I've never heard a better one.


Horowitz / Toscanini?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

Get it. It is the one I continuously return to for this work.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the SACD. The recording is iconic as others here have noted. The piece has been recorded a zillion times so there are many great ones to choose from but the Cliburn will always be special


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Horowitz / Toscanini?


Not even close.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the Carnegie Hall war bond concert is right up there at the top of the list, except for the sound.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I think the Carnegie Hall war bond concert is right up there at the top of the list, except for the sound.


Thank goodness we don't have to agree on all things.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Van Cliburn was a good solid pianist and that recording was very special. I don't hold it at the top of my personal favorites but I think it's definitely worth hearing and if you have the money and want a SACD then go for it, but I'd also recommend checking out:

Emil Gilels w/ Fritz Reiner/Chicago (1955, RCA)
Byron Janis w/ Herbert Menges/London (1960, Mercury)
Artur Rubinstein w/ Erich Leinsdorf/Boston (1963, RCA)
Nelson Freire w/ Rudolf Kempe/Munich (1968, Sony)
Tedd Joselson w/ Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia (1974, RCA)
Martha Argerich w/ Claudio Abbado/Berlin (Live 1994, DG)
Andre Watts w/ Yoel Levi/Atlanta (1995, Telarc)

My personal favorites are Freire or Argerich for sheer intensity and fire or Andre Watts for flowing, lyrical beauty.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Finally got the SACD. Spectacular! Very vibrant and distinct playing. It is certainly a golden standard. I wish I have discover this sooner. Cannot believe this recording is almost 60 years old! This recording should be in any Tchaikovsky lover collection.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Finally got the SACD. Spectacular! Very vibrant and distinct playing. It is certainly a golden standard. I wish I have discover this sooner. Cannot believe this recording is almost 60 years old! This recording should be in any Tchaikovsky lover collection.


Happy listening I would say!!


----------

